# lug to lug on Hydroconquest 39 mm



## Martin. (Jan 30, 2011)

Have been looking all around WUS and also the internet but can´t seem to find any good answers! Does anyone have the lug to lug size of the 39 mm Hydroconquest? I have read somewhere that the 41 mm version have a lug to lug size of 50 mm, but can´t find the 39 mm anywhere. I know the lug size is 19 mm, am looking for the measurement north to south of the watch so to speak.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

its just a hair under 48mm per my measurement.


----------



## Martin. (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you! Sounds like a good size.


----------

